# Unbelievable....



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Ok, I purchased the factory wiring harness and switch and an aftermarket fog light kit identical to the factory ones. These have the yellow lense, which I wanted instead of putting a film over the clear ones. 

Installed it and since my cruze, of course, is one of the ones you have to have the BCM messed with to turn on the relay, I went to the dealer to have it done. He tells me he cant do it without a password to give GM. Seriously?? A password?? To turn on a bloody relay that should be have been on from the factory if it's on the vehicle already?? So now I just wasted all that money on something that looks good but doesnt work. Plus, I have to uninstall them to pass inspection, since they dont work without the password to give GM. Unbelievable. 

Just warning others who may want to try this. Dont. :banghead:


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Why not buy the OEM fogs; get them installed; then swap out the clear with yellow lenses.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Tomko said:


> Why not buy the OEM fogs; get them installed; then swap out the clear with yellow lenses.


Thought about that but thats just spending twice as much as I should have had to. If I would have known this before buying the separate pieces, I would have gone that route. Was never told or read about a password.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Thought about that but thats just spending twice as much as I should have had to. If I would have known this before buying the separate pieces, I would have gone that route. Was never told or read about a password.


Well, we learn by making mistakes. And for me that usually means paying too much for something.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Ain't no 'Password'

What a crock of snit.

Dealer is a dope.....find another.

Rob


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

When was your car built, before March 25, 2013? 

How is your dealer not able to find what I can in a matter of like... 3 minutes? 


I'm blocked from the site but you want to google "sandy blogs tech link bcm cruze fogs" and it should get you there. if not just "sandy blogs techlink" and search Cruze fog in the search on that site. It won't help you personally at home 11:20 EST but it literally explains to whomever at dealership level how to do it if you choose to go back to them.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

PAChevyCruze said:


> He tells me he cant do it without a password to give GM. Seriously?? A password??


And assuming a legitimate situation where he needs to do this, just where was he going to get this password? I call bogus with a capital B. Most likely, he just doesn't want to do it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> And assuming a legitimate situation where he needs to do this, just where was he going to get this password? I call bogus with a capital B. Most likely, he just doesn't want to do it.


Sandy Blogs is the way, has been since 2013. I also wish to check off the "do not want" box for this interaction.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Thanks guys. Im gonna call another dealer today and see what they say and check out that website. My car was built in march of 2013.

Edit: Just called another dealer and they said the same thing. They need the code/password that came with the lights, which I dont have. Back to square one. :$#angry:​


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

3rd dealer said the same thing. So, guess I'll have to buy the actual full kit down the road before inspection to get this code, then just sell the parts from it separately.


----------



## svenster (May 17, 2011)

Buy the kit, get the code and return the kit. It wont affect the next buyer of the lights if the code was used on your car. At least in my opinion.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

They're full of nonsense. My 14 Cruze had the OEM kit installed, and all they had to do was flip an option on for the BCM via a flash/computer. Was done in a few minutes. I installed it all myself, the only thing they needed to do was the BCM reprog.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

I didnt think the 14's needed to have this done. Mine was made in the last month/year that it was needed, March 2013. Anyway, 3 dealers with the same answer, so I'll just get the kit down the road. Just a warning to other who dont buy the kit but use the factory wiring harness and switch. Dont do it. Buy the kit like GM wants you to.

Unless theres another shop that can do this outside a dealer.

As for the code, I think it can only be used once.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

> Sandy Blogs is the way, has been since 2013. I also wish to check off the "do not want" box for this interaction.


The Sandy Blog I found didn't say anything about a password. Now I'm reading that it comes with the kit. That starts to make a little more sense, even if it does sound underhanded.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

After all this Id just wire a relay from the battery myself and run a separate switch to control them. Can atleast use them that way.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> After all this Id just wire a relay from the battery myself and run a separate switch to control them. Can atleast use them that way.


I wanted to keep the factory look. The lights came with a relay and a switch, but I already had the factory wiring harness and switch.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

So, if anyone bought this kit and didnt need the code that came with it.....wanna help a fellow out? lol


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

shockz said:


> They're full of nonsense. My 14 Cruze had the OEM kit installed, and all they had to do was flip an option on for the BCM via a flash/computer. Was done in a few minutes. I installed it all myself, the only thing they needed to do was the BCM reprog.


Some of the 11s and most of the 12s had this requirement. Later model years had it dropped.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

PAChevyCruze said:


> I wanted to keep the factory look. The lights came with a relay and a switch, but I already had the factory wiring harness and switch.


Do you think it is possible to use the factory switch, possibly re-pinning the connector, and then use your own relay connected to an ignition hot fuse? That has been my plan, I already have the switch installed in my 2014 LT, which works fine so far without fogs, and am looking at the fog kit that comes with the separate switch.

On another note, are the harnesses an add on or a replacement. If it is a replacement, have you compared the two. I am asking to see if I only need to add a few wires/pins to an existing connector or not.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> Do you think it is possible to use the factory switch, possibly re-pinning the connector, and then use your own relay connected to an ignition hot fuse? That has been my plan, I already have the switch installed in my 2014 LT, which works fine so far without fogs, and am looking at the fog kit that comes with the separate switch.
> 
> On another note, are the harnesses an add on or a replacement. If it is a replacement, have you compared the two. I am asking to see if I only need to add a few wires/pins to an existing connector or not.


You have a 2014, so you wont need to have the BCM done to add the factory fog light kit. It should work right off the start.

The wiring harness is an add on. You just have to connect it to the fuse block where the fog light fuse is and run the rest to each side of the car. It's not hard.


----------

